
How Did Various “Best Stocks of 2015” Lists Actually Do? - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@karan/how-did-various-best-stocks-of-2015-lists-actually-do-9c4e7069dfe6#.6o2r8jmzy
======
minimaxir
Er, looking at stocks from a one-year horizon only does not explain much and
is barely better than making educated guesses. Looking at stocks _without
considering macroeconomic conditions as a whole_ , important due to issue with
Greece and China in 2015, is flat-out dangerous. And looking at single stocks
is not helpful due to hedging/covariance.

If you're looking into stock investing, try looking into indicators such as
moving averages and RSI.

